# Kommunikation über RS485



## GhostBlade (5 November 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin noch relativ neu in der Programmierung von SPS und daher habe ich mal eine Frage. Derzeit verwende ich eine S7-300 mit digitalen und analogen Ein- und Ausgängen. Nun soll das ganze jedoch etwas erweitert werden und ein externes Gerät (keine andere SPS) mittels RS485 angesteuert werden.
Ich denke mal das dazu ein Zusatzmodul für die Kommunikation zu diesem Gerät notwendig.
Leider habe ich aber auch noch keine Ahnung wie man überhaupt dann mittels der SPS Befehle über die RS485 Schnittstelle sendet und ggf. auch Daten ausliest. Gibt es da irgendwo Tutorials wie man das prinzipiell macht? Braucht man spezielle Bausteine (Ich hab ein Projekt im Netz gefunden in dem Bausteine von Siemens genutzt werden, welche aber geschützt sind)?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## centipede (5 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke du meinst eine Punkt zu Punkt Kopplung über RS485.

Dazu benötigst du eine CP340 mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7340-1CH02-0AE0
als Protokolle beherrscht sie ASCII und 3964(R)
RK512 ist nicht über RS485 machbar.

Handbuch: https://support.automation.siemens....&extranet=standard&objid=24283637&treeLang=de

Die Bausteine, Handbücher und die Projektierungssoftware sind bei der CP als CD dabei.
Das Paket nennt sich PtP und es gibt es zum Download:https://support.automation.siemens....&extranet=standard&objid=24283637&treeLang=de

Ich hoffe es hilft dir erstmal.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2007)

Je nach verwendetem Kommunikationsprotokoll ist da wohl eine CP340 oder CP341 notwendig. Über MPI/PB (beides auch RS485) ist keine "freie" Kommunikation machbar.


----------



## GhostBlade (5 November 2007)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten. Ich denke ich weiß jetzt ungefähr wie das ganze funktioniert und werde mal noch das Handbuch durcharbeiten. Um es zu verstehen.

Falls sich mir noch Fragen stellen an mancher Stelle weiß ich ja wo ich hilfe finde 

Gruß
Jörg


----------

